# What grit sandpaper when stripping frame?



## vanwag (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm stripping the frame of my '55 Deluxe Hornet down to bare metal by hand and I was wondering what grit sandpaper I should finish at to get the best primer/paint adhesion and finish quality?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 30, 2012)

start with a 80 grit to strip the paint. then 180 to condition the metal for primer then wet sand the primer with 600 to 800 for paint.  if you have primer runs, then use a 300 to 400 to remove them. sue a 1500 to 2000 to polish the  paint and remove any bugs in it.


----------



## vanwag (May 1, 2012)

Cool... thanks for the detailed answer!


----------



## vanwag (May 18, 2012)

Follow up question...

Is sanding the primer to remove small imperfections or promote adhesion of the paint? In other words, if I'm happy with how the primer looks can I straight to painting without wet sanding?


----------

